# Asus ROG Swift



## joth82 (15. September 2015)

Hallo,

stehe vor der Frage ob ich warten soll oder nicht

Asus ROG Swift PG278Q oder PG279Q

was sagt ihr ?


gruß


----------



## JoM79 (15. September 2015)

Das kannst du nur selber entscheiden, das kann dir keiner abnehmen.
Ohne richtigen Test kann da noch keiner was zu sagen.


----------



## joth82 (15. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das kannst du nur selber entscheiden, das kann dir keiner abnehmen.
> Ohne richtigen Test kann da noch keiner was zu sagen.



Ich sehe das du auch einen hast, bist du zufrieden ?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2015)

joth82 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> stehe vor der Frage ob ich warten soll oder nicht
> 
> ...


Das musst du selber Entscheiden^^


----------



## joth82 (15. September 2015)

ich denke das ich erst mal einen PG278Q nehme


----------



## JoM79 (15. September 2015)

joth82 schrieb:


> Ich sehe das du auch einen hast, bist du zufrieden ?


Ja ich bin zufrieden.
Hat zwar seine Schwächen, aber das hat ja jeder Monitor.


----------



## joth82 (15. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja ich bin zufrieden.
> Hat zwar seine Schwächen, aber das hat ja jeder Monitor.




was sind das für welche?
Persönliche Erfahrungen sind immer besser als hören sagen


----------



## JoM79 (15. September 2015)

Bescheidener Schwarzwert(ich mag halt VA), teilweise Probleme mit Inversion Artifacts, das Coating soll im Vergleich nicht so gut sein.
Das fällt mir im Moment ein.


----------



## joth82 (15. September 2015)

o.K.

werde erst mal 2 Wochen meinen PG278Q testen und falls er nichts ist geht er zurück.
Zum Übergang hätte ich noch einen 24`er bis der PG279Q kommt


----------



## Chris40611 (15. September 2015)

dann schreib dein test urteil hier rein...
stehe auch vor der wahl


----------



## joth82 (15. September 2015)

Chris40611 schrieb:


> dann schreib dein test urteil hier rein...
> stehe auch vor der wahl



kann ich machen


----------



## markus1612 (15. September 2015)

Der 279Q hat nun mal ein besseres IPS Panel und damit bessere Farben und Blickwinkelstabilität.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (15. September 2015)

Hab auch den RoG Swift ist ansich ein toller Monitor - empfehlen kann ich ihn trotzdem nicht.
1. Wie du selber schon weißt kommt bald der Nachfolgemonitor. Bei so einer hohen Summe kann man ja noch paar Monate warten. Monitore hat man länger. Nicht das du es in 3 Monaten bereust
2. Was mich wirklich ankotzt ist die Tatsache das er für AMD Karten ungeeignet ist. Nicht wegen G-Sync da weiß man dass das nur mit Nvidea Karten geht, wurde auch offiziel kommuniziert, aber die 144hz die gehen mit AMD Karten halt auch nicht sondern nur 120Hz. Jetzt könntet man natürlich kommen und behaupten man sieht eh kein Unterschied und ist jammern auf hohen Niveau - ist es vermutlich auch. Ich wüsste es aber trotzdem gerne vor dem Kauf. Erinnert mich bisschen an die GTX970.


----------



## JoM79 (15. September 2015)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Der 279Q hat nun mal ein besseres IPS Panel und damit bessere Farben und Blickwinkelstabilität.


Da wär ich aber vorsichtig mit der Aussage.
Lies dir mal den Test des PG278Q bei tftcentral durch, da ist nicht viel mit schlechten Farben.


----------



## markus1612 (15. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Da wär ich aber vorsichtig mit der Aussage.
> Lies dir mal den Test des PG278Q bei tftcentral durch, da ist nicht viel mit schlechten Farben.


Trotzdem ist TN Panel schlechter als IPS in Sachen Farben, egal ob Pg278Q oder sonst ein Monitor.


----------



## JoM79 (15. September 2015)

Tolle Aussage.
Gibt genügend IPS mit schlechten und TN mit guten Farben.


----------



## addicTix (15. September 2015)

Ich hatte für ca 1 Monat den Swift. Bin damit aber nicht zufrieden geworden.

Was mir positiv aufgefallen ist:
-Farben waren erstaunlich gut für TN
-Reaktionszeit/Lag war sehr gering
-Verarbeitung und Aussehen vom Monitor war top
-Auflösung ist für 27" optimal und sieht super aus.
-G-Sync leistete einen perfekten Job.

Was mir negativ aufgefallen ist:
-Wenn Gitter dargestellt werden, oder eben feine Linien, entsteht ein Grün/Pinkes Flimmern. Hier mal 2 Videos zur verdeutlichung: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmG5oWWernY https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXUeQnZk2lk ( Ich habe 4x den Swift gehabt, jeder hat das Problem gezeigt. Es ist aber nahezu verschwunden wenn man den OD auf Off gestellt hat, aber dann hatte man eine deutlich höhere Reaktionszeit/Lag ) 
-Vertikale Linien bei Bewegung ( Gibts auch n Haufen Themen dazu im Inet, von 4 Swifts hatten 3 Stück stark sichtbare Vertikale Linien und einer nur leicht sichtbare - Aber man hat sie immer wahrgenommen. Absolutes No-Go für mich und der Hauptgrund wieso er zurückging ) 
-AG Coating ist meinen Augen viel zu aggressiv. Die Folie macht zwar ihren Job, sprich Spiegelungen gibts eigentlich keine - Aber dafür hat man dann ein unschönes Bild. Man hat das Gefühl, das Bild würde glitzern und wäre grobkörnig. Kann ich persönlich gar nicht abhaben.



Ich persönlich kann ihn nicht empfehlen.
Dafür sind die contra's zu heftig für mich.


----------



## Chris40611 (17. September 2015)

addicTix schrieb:


> Ich hatte für ca 1 Monat den Swift. Bin damit aber nicht zufrieden geworden.
> 
> Was mir positiv aufgefallen ist:
> -Farben waren erstaunlich gut für TN
> ...



Kann jemand das Problem mit Kantenflimmern bestätigen???


----------



## joth82 (17. September 2015)

addicTix schrieb:


> Ich hatte für ca 1 Monat den Swift. Bin damit aber nicht zufrieden geworden.
> 
> Was mir positiv aufgefallen ist:
> -Farben waren erstaunlich gut für TN
> ...



Danke für das Video, sieht nicht gut aus was man da zu sehen bekommt


----------



## Leitwolf200 (17. September 2015)

Ich würde jetzt auch noch warten ausser du möchtest 3D haben das hat der 79Q net mit drinne.


----------



## joth82 (17. September 2015)

Ich habe meinen auch erst mal abbestellt. Die 1-2 mon. kann ich auch noch warten :-/
Falls der PG279Q besser sein sollte würde ich mich sonst nur Ärgern

hab ja so lange noch ein 24`er


----------



## addicTix (17. September 2015)

Vorallem haste dann n IPS Panel. Das TN vom Swift ist zwar sehr gut, aber als ich den XB270HU da stehen hatte, sind mir sofort die sehr viel besseren betrachtungswinkel aufgefallen.
Auch wenn manche jetzt sagen würden "Aber man hampelt vorm PC doch gar nicht so rum", der meinung war ich zuvor auch - aber wenn man ca 75cm von 27" entfernt sitzt, dann merkt man das trotzdem sehr sehr deutlich.
Mir hat es IPS auf jeden fall angetan, möchte ich nicht mehr missen. Und die paar ms reaktionszeit/lag mehr spüre ich persönlich eigentlich kaum bis gar nicht.

Dennoch sollte erwähnt werden, dass IPS statt schlecher Betrachtungswinkel, IPS glow hat.
Hat man beispielsweise ein dunkles Bild auf dem Monitor und man schaut von der Seite drauf, dann glowt das Bild auf, die schwarzen Inhalte werden dann sozusagen weiß. Also es bleibt nach wie vor schwarz, nicht falsch verstehen. Aber es hellt eben auf.
Vielleicht stört das ja den ein oder anderen, mich zumindest nicht.


----------



## joth82 (17. September 2015)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt auch noch warten ausser du möchtest 3D haben das hat der 79Q net mit drinne.




3D brauch ich nicht mehr. Hatte das mal im einsatz und das hat mir nicht gefallen :-/

dann würde ich lieber auf 7680x1440 gehen


----------



## addicTix (18. September 2015)

joth82 schrieb:


> 3D brauch ich nicht mehr. Hatte das mal im einsatz und das hat mir nicht gefallen



Kann ich verstehen, wurde mit 3D am PC auch nicht wirklich warm. Bei manchen Games war 3D zwar ganz cool, aber auf Dauer nichts für mich. Da bleib ich lieber 2D Treu


----------



## joth82 (20. September 2015)

addicTix schrieb:


> Kann ich verstehen, wurde mit 3D am PC auch nicht wirklich warm. Bei manchen Games war 3D zwar ganz cool, aber auf Dauer nichts für mich. Da bleib ich lieber 2D Treu



Brille und Headset zusammen ist auch fürn Ar...


----------



## Chris40611 (23. September 2015)

Hab Asus bezüglich des PG279Q nochmal angeschrieben.

Release: "Ende diesen / Anfang nächsten Monats"


----------



## joth82 (23. September 2015)

Chris40611 schrieb:


> Hab Asus bezüglich des PG279Q nochmal angeschrieben.
> 
> Release: "Ende diesen / Anfang nächsten Monats"



na das ist doch mal eine Ansage

und ich hab dann ein Geburtstag geschenkt für mich selber


----------



## Leitwolf200 (23. September 2015)

Chris40611 schrieb:


> Hab Asus bezüglich des PG279Q nochmal angeschrieben.
> 
> Release: "Ende diesen / Anfang nächsten Monats"



Naja ende ist ja net lang mehr und bis jetzt isser noch net mal irgentwo vorbestellbar.^^


----------



## JoM79 (23. September 2015)

Doch, in England für über 1000€ am 13.11.

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-088-AS&campaign=affiliate/tag


----------



## Leitwolf200 (23. September 2015)

Ne aber ab...^^
Meinte schon DE.


----------



## Chris40611 (24. September 2015)

Ich warte mal noch bis Anfang nächster Woche...
Ansonsten wirds wohl der Vorgänger.

Hatte bisher nur TN und 60HZ und war zufrieden.
Werde wohl kaum enttäuscht sein ^^


----------



## Leitwolf200 (25. September 2015)

Die haben schon nen 79Q zum Test erhalten man darf gespannt sein^^
Asus ROG Swift PG279Q med Nvidia G-Sync och 165 Hz prislistas


----------



## joth82 (25. September 2015)

ich kann warten auf das gute Stück


----------



## JoM79 (25. September 2015)

Das Schlimme ist, der wird bei Tests bestimmt super abschneiden.
Aber wer weiss welche Qualität die Monitore haben, die beim Verbraucher ankommen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (25. September 2015)

Stimmt auch wieder...


----------



## joth82 (26. September 2015)

das kann dir aber immer und mit jedem Produkt so gehen.

CPU, GPU usw. usw


----------



## JoM79 (26. September 2015)

Beim Monitor ist das ne andere Geschichte. 
Gerade was dir build Qualität und Sachen wie BLB angeht, kann der Monitor in Serie ne Ecke schlechter sein.
Siehe zB der Acer XB270HU.


----------



## joth82 (26. September 2015)

O.K.

werfe dann mal noch einen EIZO FORIS FS2735 in die Runde 

muss noch dazu sagen das ich eine 980 TI habe


----------



## JoM79 (26. September 2015)

Dan kannst du Freesync nicht nutzen und ohne Test kann man noch nichts sagen.


----------



## Chris40611 (27. September 2015)

Hab jetzt den guten PG278Q hier.

Leck mich am Ar*** ... 
144HZ  & G-Sync sind echt Quantensprünge!
Hatte bisher nur TN Panels und kann man Farbtechnisch nicht beschweren.
Out of the Box gut eingestellt.

Hat noch wer Tipps für besonders gute Einstellungen ?

Noch ne andere Frage.
Habe ja jetzt einen 27" WQHD Monitor mit 144HZ und G-Sync.
Ich besitze auch noch ein 24" FHD 60HZ ohne G-Sync Monitor.
Kann ich beide gleichzeitig betreiben, sofern ich den ROG als Primären Monitor einstelle, OHNE irgendwelche Qualitätsverluste zu haben? (Im bezug auf den Primär Monitor)
Würde dann einfach meinen Desktop erweitern wollen.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (27. September 2015)

Chris40611 schrieb:


> Hat noch wer Tipps für besonders gute Einstellungen ?
> 
> Noch ne andere Frage.
> Habe ja jetzt einen 27" WQHD Monitor mit 144HZ und G-Sync.
> ...



Ich hab meinen auf Rot 100, Grün 93, Blau 98. 

2. Monitor anschließen geht ohne Probleme, hab ich ja auch, aber versuchs doch einfach selber


----------



## joth82 (27. September 2015)

Chris40611 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt den guten PG278Q hier.
> 
> Leck mich am Ar*** ...
> 144HZ  & G-Sync sind echt Quantensprünge!
> ...





viel Spaß damit


----------



## Chris40611 (27. September 2015)

Wenn mann 144HZ am Monitor aktiviert lässt taktet die GPU ja nichtmehr runter.
Inwiefern wirkt sich das aus?
Nur im Strom Verbrauch?


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2015)

Und der Wärmeentwicklung.
Ich lasse meinen mit 120Hz laufen, dann taktet die Karte runter.


----------



## addicTix (30. September 2015)

joth82 schrieb:


> Brille und Headset zusammen ist auch fürn Ar...



Tja was soll ich da als Brillenträger sagen  Man gewöhnt sich dran. 
Am Anfang hab ich es gehasst, mit Brille und Headset zu spielen .... Aber mittlerweile kann ich ohne Brille nicht mehr spielen, mit bleibt halt einfach alles schön scharf


----------



## Leitwolf200 (2. Oktober 2015)

Wer diesen Monat einen haben möchte sollte jetzt hier bestellen.
27" (68,58cm) Asus PG279Q schwarz 2560x1440 DisplayPort
Exklusiv bei Mindfactory so stehts bei FB.


----------



## joth82 (5. Oktober 2015)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Wer diesen Monat einen haben möchte sollte jetzt hier bestellen.
> 27" (68,58cm) Asus PG279Q schwarz 2560x1440 DisplayPort
> Exklusiv bei Mindfactory so stehts bei FB.




danke für die Info. War am Wochenende in Paris und hätte dies gar nicht mitbekommen 

Hab auch gleich einen Bestellt


----------



## Leitwolf200 (5. Oktober 2015)

Mal sehen ob MF viele bekommt bei knapp 3500 Beobachtern (gestern) werden die wohl fix weg sein..^^
Ich gedulde mich mal noch 1Monat mehr oder weniger kommts net drauf an und warte erstmal paar Meinungen ab.
Zumal ich eher den 271HU will...^^


----------



## joth82 (5. Oktober 2015)

als ich meinen gekauft habe waren 20 vor mir 


und bei dir ?


----------



## joth82 (5. Oktober 2015)

kannst ja schreiben sobald du das gute Stück hast


----------



## deReen (7. Oktober 2015)

Also ich hab mir auch gestern den PG278Q gekauft. 
Echt ein geniales Teil wenn man von einem alten Syncmaster 27" mit 60Hz kommt. 

Hab zwar nur ein paar Runden gezockt, bin aber noch hellauf begeistert. 

Was mir nur aufgefallen ist, solange ich den 2. Monitor aktiv hatte (24",Full-HD,60Hz) konnte ich nicht zocken! 
in BF4 gab es einfach nur eine Bildershow, anscheinen klappt das mit 2 unterschiedlichen Hz zahlen nicht.
Zumindest hab ich noch keine Einstellung gefunden, wie das funktioniert ^^

Auch aufgefallen ist der krasse Performanceverlust in BF4. 
Wo ich mit meinem 60hz Monitor 120 - 140fps in WQHD hatte, habe ich mit 144hz jetzt noch 60 - 80fps.
Teilweiße geht es sogar auf 55fps runter. Hier muss ich noch etwas am feintuning arbeiten. 
Ist das bei euch genauso mit der Performance? 
Welche Einstellung wählt Ihr um das beste Spieleerlebnis zu haben mit dem Monitor (FPS, hz, Framelimiter, VSync?!?) 
Ich überlege ob es mehr Sinn macht die Spieleoptionen runterzuschrauben um auf 144fps zu kommen oder die Einstellungen nur leicht veränder um nicht unter die 60fps zu kommen. 

Vielleicht versteht ihr ja was ich meine und könnt mir ein paar Ratschläge geben. 

Übrigens hab ich als Graka ne 980Ti...

Vielen Dank,
deReen


----------



## spartanicus (7. Oktober 2015)

Das ist ganz normal, dass man bei einer höheren Auflösung (FullHD -> WQHD:  1,78x mehr Pixel) bei gleichen Einstellungen weniger fps hat. Rechne mal nach. Du müsstest auf etwas mehr als die Halfte der fps von vorher kommen.

Ich würde auf fps setzen, damit man die 144Hz auch wirklichen nutzen kann. Kommt aber auch auf das Spiel. Schnelle spiele setze ich gerne die Quali runter um möglichst viele fps zu haben. Für die anderen hast ja dann G-Sync, um ein flüssiges Spielerlebnis zu haben.

Also ich hatte und habe keine Probleme wenn ich zwei Monitore angeschlossen habe, auch mit unterschiedlicher Hz-Zahl. Wie hast du die den angeschlossen?


----------



## joth82 (7. Oktober 2015)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Wer diesen Monat einen haben möchte sollte jetzt hier bestellen.
> 27" (68,58cm) Asus PG279Q schwarz 2560x1440 DisplayPort
> Exklusiv bei Mindfactory so stehts bei FB.




Jetzt ist er aufen 08.10.2015 verschoben 😁


----------



## deReen (7. Oktober 2015)

spartanicus schrieb:


> Das ist ganz normal, dass man bei einer höheren Auflösung (FullHD -> WQHD:  1,78x mehr Pixel) bei gleichen Einstellungen weniger fps hat. Rechne mal nach. Du müsstest auf etwas mehr als die Halfte der fps von vorher kommen.
> 
> Ich würde auf fps setzen, damit man die 144Hz auch wirklichen nutzen kann. Kommt aber auch auf das Spiel. Schnelle spiele setze ich gerne die Quali runter um möglichst viele fps zu haben. Für die anderen hast ja dann G-Sync, um ein flüssiges Spielerlebnis zu haben.
> 
> Also ich hatte und habe keine Probleme wenn ich zwei Monitore angeschlossen habe, auch mit unterschiedlicher Hz-Zahl. Wie hast du die den angeschlossen?



Naja ich hatte vorher ja schon DSR mit 1,78x aktiv, was bedeutet das ich keine Leistungseinbusen wegen der höheren Auflösung haben dürfte. 
Also vorher wurde das Game (In dem Fall BF4) auch schon in 2560x1440 berechnet.
Nur durch die hohe hz habe ich einen deutlichen Leistungseinbruch. <- Ist das normal? 

Und GSync kann man doch auch in anderen hz Zahlen laufen lassen oder, also 60 120 oder 144.

Hast du zufällig BF4? In welchen Settings lässt du das denn dann laufen ? (GSync, hz, Qualität) 

Gruß,
deReen


----------



## spartanicus (7. Oktober 2015)

Achso, das habe ich aus deinem Post nicht rausgelesen. Das kann ich dann nicht erklären. Hatte immer gedacht, dass DSR rechenintensiver wäre als die native höhere Auflösung zu berechnen. G-Sync kostet natürlich auch nen bisschen Leistung, aber nur sehr wenige Prozent.
Das kann man damit nicht erklären.
Hz hat keine Auswirkungen auf die Leistung.
G-Sync synchronisiert die Bildwiederholfrequenz von Monitor und Graka, diese läuft im Bereich von 30 - 144Hz, diese ist damit variable und nicht statisch, das ist eben der Vorteil.
können wir gar nicht vergleichen, habe sicher nen anderes System, nur ne gtx960 ^^


----------



## deReen (7. Oktober 2015)

spartanicus schrieb:


> Achso, das habe ich aus deinem Post nicht rausgelesen. Das kann ich dann nicht erklären. Hatte immer gedacht, dass DSR rechenintensiver wäre als die native höhere Auflösung zu berechnen. G-Sync kostet natürlich auch nen bisschen Leistung, aber nur sehr wenige Prozent.
> Das kann man damit nicht erklären.
> Hz hat keine Auswirkungen auf die Leistung.
> G-Sync synchronisiert die Bildwiederholfrequenz von Monitor und Graka, diese läuft im Bereich von 30 - 144Hz, diese ist damit variable und nicht statisch, das ist eben der Vorteil.
> können wir gar nicht vergleichen, habe sicher nen anderes System, nur ne gtx960 ^^



Ja hab ne 980Ti.
Vielleicht irre ich mich ja jetzt auch total und die angegeben FPS hab ich wirklich noch von der Full-HD Auflößung im Kopf. 
Meine nur das ich damit niemals unter die 60FPS gekommen bin. 
Welche Graphikeinstellungen sollte ich jetzt am Sinnvollsten runterschrauben mit der "höheren" Auflößung?
Zum einen sicherlich das AA um die hälfte, da die höhere Auflößung von sich aus ja schon bessere Kantenglättung hat.
Sonst noch Vorschläge? 

Danke,
deReen


----------



## spartanicus (7. Oktober 2015)

joar spiel ein bisschen mit Einstellungen, bis sie dir gefallen. Ich bin mir sicher auf youtube, etc. findest du noch bessere Hilfe.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Oktober 2015)

Bei gleicher Auflösung macht die Hertzzahl keinen Unterschied bei den fps.
Guck mal ob du DSR immer noch anhast.


----------



## deReen (7. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bei gleicher Auflösung macht die Hertzzahl keinen Unterschied bei den fps.
> Guck mal ob du DSR immer noch anhast.



Wenn ich DSR immernoch an hätte würde es doch keinen Unterschied machen oder, immerhin hab ich im Game ja die native Auflößung 2560x1440 ausgewählt.
Oder irre ich gerade?


----------



## deReen (7. Oktober 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Natürlich würde es das. Er rechnet das Bild noch mal durch, egal wie das Ausgangsmaterial ausschaut.
> Um durch DSR keinen Leistungsverlust zu haben, muss es aus.



Alles Klar, hab alle DSR Faktoren mal rausgenommen und werde es heute Abend testen,
würde mich wundern wenn man mit der 980Ti auf WQHD nicht über 100fps kommt....


----------



## JoM79 (7. Oktober 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Natürlich würde es das. Er rechnet das Bild noch mal durch, egal wie das Ausgangsmaterial ausschaut.
> Um durch DSR keinen Leistungsverlust zu haben, muss es aus.


Selbst wenn DSR an ist, muss man im Spiel immer noch die Auflösung anwählen. 
Wenn man im Spiel also native 2560x1440 angewählt hat, hat man auch kein DSR aktiv an.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Oktober 2015)

Er hat jetzt eine andere Auflösung, also wäre die DSR Auflösung auch eine andere.
Wenn er die im Spiel nicht aktiviert hat, dann ist DSR auch nicht aktiv.

Ich nehme auch mal an, das wir vom DSR im nVidia Treiber reden.
Nicht das er die interne Berechnung von BF4 meint.


----------



## deReen (8. Oktober 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Das kommt nur drauf an, wie er DSR eingestellt hat. Wenn er nach der alten Methode vorgegangen ist, nicht.
> Ob sich das in der neueren Version so fehlerfrei umstellt, wenn intern seine alte DSR-Auflösung zur nativen umstellt, sei auch mal dahingestellt.
> Deswegen würde ich definitiv alles rausnehmen. Bei veränderter Hardware bietet sich im Allgemeinen sogar erst mal eine Treiberneuinstallation mit Neukonfiguration an.



Um das ganze mal aufzulösen, 

ich hatte DSR im NVIDIA Treiber noch aktiviert und zwar 1.78 und 3 und 4.
Im Game selbst hatte ich keine Änderungen getroffen, da es ja bereits auf 2560x1440 gestellt war (Dank DSR).

Ich habe jetzt mal DSR rausgenommen und bekomme nun FPS im Bereich zwischen 90 - 120.
Bevor ich DSR rausgenommen habe, waren es 55 - 80FPS.

Ich war eigentlich auch der Meinung, dass DSR nur berechnet wird, wenn ich in der Anwendung auch eine höhere Auflößung einstelle.
Allerdings ist das wohl nicht der Fall gewesen, oder das Spiel ist automatisch auf auf eine höhere Auflößung wodurch DSR doch genutzt wurde. 
Ich würde auch behaupten das es vor dem Deaktivieren von DSR noch ein bisschen "besser" ausgehen hat. Da kann ich mich aber auch täuschen. 

Also erstemal alles Ok aber ich werde das dieses Wochenende mal ausgiebig testen.
Das interessiert mich jetzt nämlich auch. 

Gruß,
deReen


----------



## joth82 (8. Oktober 2015)

joth82 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist er aufen 08.10.2015 verschoben 😁



Und jetzt ist es schon der 09.10.2015 😕


----------



## LMarini (8. Oktober 2015)

Das ist doch jedes mal das gleiche mit den Angaben. 

Falls jemand glück hat und doch schon einen bekommt, bitte sofort Bericht erstatten .


----------



## joth82 (12. Oktober 2015)

jetzt ist es schon der 13.10


----------



## MisterMaa (12. Oktober 2015)

ich hab mir jetzt den PG278Q geholt. den bekommt man im Moment für knapp 600 flocken. Da stimmt für mich die Preis / Leistung.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (12. Oktober 2015)

Naja für 50€ mehr gibts den Acer.
600€ fürn TN halt ich net gerade fürn P/L kracher
Aber wer damit zufrieden ist solls machen.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Oktober 2015)

Naja, nicht jeder will IPS haben.
Beide haben genug Macken.


----------



## Khazar (13. Oktober 2015)

Ja nur ist die Frage, wieviele von den Macken(langsam) bei einem 120-165Hz IPS mit sehr niedrigen Inputlag noch zu merken sind.

Ich würde am liebsten mal ein richtig ausfürliches Duell vom PG279Q und PG278Q haben mit Schlieren, Inputlag, etc..


----------



## JoM79 (13. Oktober 2015)

Da musst du wohl auf einen Test von Prad oder tftcentral warten.


----------



## joth82 (13. Oktober 2015)

Hat noch keinen seinen PG279Q  heut bekommen ?
Meiner kommt erst morgen


----------



## JoM79 (13. Oktober 2015)

Doch, Moon Knight.


----------

